# Have you ever tried to contact Hotmail?



## hermes (Aug 12, 2000)

Hi

email the following:

[email protected]
[email protected]

They are the only support options on the Hotmail site and neither email is monitored. I tried it two months ago and the email has still not been read.

I will leave it to you to read into this what you will. Suffice it to say that if you are thinking of signing up for Hotmail, pray you never have any service issues.

As an aside, you could try signing up for a comic email name on Hotmail that involves an element of Microsoft in the title. For example: [email protected] or [email protected]. You will find that these email addresses are forbidden. Even when replacing letters with numbers to trick the system, it still blocks you.....clever.

There ends the rant


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Why would you even expect service froma FREE email service. I am sure this is in the Terms of Service once you sign up for your account that support is NOT included.

[email protected] or [email protected]

What do you mean "forbidden" thye won't let you crate those accounts? They do have questionable word filters when you try and sign up.....why is this news?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

What happens if you try [email protected]?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I doubt if they filter out everything in l33t as well 
Would be somewhat funny if they did...


----------



## GwizJoe (Aug 19, 2003)

hmmm...
Well over the last couple years,I have had several contacts with HotMail,both through their 'Abuse' and 'Customer Service' departments.They have never NOT responded to a message,unless I stated I did not require one.
As a free service,I don't expect miracles,nor do I expect a reply in less than 24 hours.I know that HotMail takes a back seat their MSN services,and whatever other .NET crap they are working on,but for a free service it beats the hell out of Excite. IMHO


----------



## cammi (Jan 9, 2003)

i've had a reply once. but that was last year? or the year before? (btw that's the only time i've emailed them)

but their messenger support service is absolute crap!


----------



## hermes (Aug 12, 2000)

My apologies rockn, I thought this was a review of products and services, not a news channel. I'll remember that in future, thanks.

As for not expecting a reply, leave me your hotmail logins and i'll start abusing your account. What will you do to contact hotmail about this?

I had good reason to contact hotmail, owing to abuse of my account. If a service is 'free' it doesn't naturally equate with 'crap'!

Oh, and I tried setting up an email address similar to your ones above, rockn. No way they wre going to have that. I did sign up for DeathtoMicrosoft at A N Other to test if it worked. I got it removed three days later for unsuitable content. And that wasn't even an MSN site. Not a conspiracy, just an amusing angle on the popularity of microsoft.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

It's free...if you have problems with one account, get another. And if free doesn't equate to crap then go sign up for 100 free hours with AOL and tell me whatcha think. I think hotmail serves a great purpose and I personally use it for online sign ups and registrations to keep my real ISP account free from the spam. I would never expect quality or priority support from a free service. Maybe you expect too much.


----------



## hermes (Aug 12, 2000)

I'd like to take your advice but this service is free and hence unreliable.......


----------



## hermes (Aug 12, 2000)

Oh, and I know exactly what you mean about AhOL. Try talking to the slavering grunts in Waterford, an education in the benefits of eugenics.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Did I ever say unreliable? This service is free and someone always gets back to you one way or another so it's really not a fair comparison now is it? Even if no one did get back to your issue here everyone takes time out of their day to provide free support for those requesting it.


----------



## hermes (Aug 12, 2000)

?


----------



## hermes (Aug 12, 2000)

It was a joke. This is a review forum. I offered my views on Hotmail. If someone abuses your hotmail account you have no recourse with Hotmail. I don't expect anyone to resolve the issue, thats for the technical forums. This one is for reviews.

You can't let it go can you, fair enough, go use hotmail and suffer the consequences.

O and O, I didn't post a problem. But I can see this is like all other online forums, full of web warriors looking for a beef with someone to brighten up their day. Forget it, case closed as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## brucenico (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hermes:_
> *Hi
> 
> email the following:
> ...


I had a problem with a member of hotmail, who tried to obtain my passeord on yahoo (I think it was Yahoo, but I'm not sure).
I wrote a mail to [email protected], and I had a response under 5 hours, they desactivate the problem-account.
In my e-mail, I put a copy of the problem (an html mail, reproducing the logging-page on Yahoo (...)) and extract the html code where the hotmail-adress was the destination of this "attack" (quotes 'cause of the real danger of this type of mail... every hacker began a day ! lol).

So, it depend, in my case, they were very reactive and serious...

++,
brucenico.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I somewhat agree with Rockn'. Why is it such a problem that they block you from creating an account that could be used to pose as a MS person, commit fraud, or lie about your identity? I fail to see how thats a review.


----------



## cammi (Jan 9, 2003)

i agree, it's a free service. if you had a business, and you gave free services as well as paid ones - which would you rather concentrate on helping - paid or free? i would concentrate on paid, cos they're paying my business to continue!

at least MSN actually replies to some people. ICQ has never replied to me.


----------



## hermes (Aug 12, 2000)

Reviews
Let us know about your experiences with particular companies or products.

I am letting you know about my experiences with a particular company. I would suggest you read the intro to each forum first, it contains a brief description of the sort of post that it contains.


----------

